# Help with misc keys behaving incorrectly/not behaving



## stratacast1 (Jul 4, 2018)

So I've put up with this issue since the beginning, but now I'm finding I wish to fix my keyboard issues as I will often swap between Linux SSH sessions and my own terminal and find my keys don't work as expect. First off, my keyboard is a Vortex Racer 3, so I don't know how that classifies in the list of keyboards. Also, I use BASH as my primary terminal for now

My issues:
When I want to jump words by delimiter with Ctrl+L or Ctrl+R, instead of jumping words, it instead types ;5D

This other one is perhaps related to KDE5, but I'm uncertain. That is, my media shortcuts don't work. Fn+(F1-F6) handle media keys. Fn+F10 works for print screen, so I think that supports my thought that this is KDE5 or at least Xorg specific. Simply going in and editing the keyboard shortcut for, say, mute to be Fn+F1 in the GUI results in now identified output from my keyboard. Any guidance with these problems are much appreciated! At the very least if the first issue can be solved


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2018)

stratacast1 said:


> When I want to jump words by delimiter with Ctrl+L or Ctrl+R, instead of jumping words, it instead types ;5D


The magic word here is bindkey(1). It's a shell builtin. I'm betting your Linux installation has a whole bunch of them predefined, whereas on FreeBSD you get the bog-standard set. 


stratacast1 said:


> That is, my media shortcuts don't work. Fn+(F1-F6) handle media keys.


The problem is that these are not always as standard as they should be. Check with x11/xev and see if they actually produce keycodes. If you get a keycode you can assign them using the keyboard preferences.


----------



## stratacast1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SirDice said:


> The problem is that these are not always as standard as they should be. Check with x11/xev and see if they actually produce keycodes. If you get a keycode you can assign them using the keyboard preferences.



I've already tried using x11/xev to see if there was any output, and there are no keycodes that are produced  when I use those keys. I'm not sure if that's a layout modification that has to happen or not.


----------

